# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  بطاقة ود الي مريخاب أون لاين

## ابو حسن

*

هي الفة تسربت الي وجداننا . . نسجت علي شراييننا معني الموده و تدفقت علي قلوبنا بالمحبه  و توافق الاراده في الحياة ، 
دامت محبتكم و معزتكم عقداً فريداً تحتضنه صدورنا و ملمساً يدلنا ليمدنا بطعم الحياة . (جمعه مباركه ) 
أسأل الله أن يجمعنا دائماً في رحاب الزعيم ، و 2012 شايلين كأس الأبطال 
قولوا آآآآآآآآآآمين .
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو حسن
					



هي الفة تسربت الي وجداننا . . نسجت علي شراييننا معني الموده و تدفقت علي قلوبنا بالمحبه و توافق الاراده في الحياة ، 
دامت محبتكم و معزتكم عقداً فريداً تحتضنه صدورنا و ملمساً يدلنا ليمدنا بطعم الحياة . (جمعه مباركه ) 
أسأل الله أن يجمعنا دائماً في رحاب الزعيم ، و 2012 شايلين كأس الأبطال 
قولوا آآآآآآآآآآمين .




يا هلا يا حبيب .. 
ايه الابداع دا ...

اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييين يا رب
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*كل  عام  وانته  بالف  خير   ياهندسه   وأنشاء  الله  نتلاقه   في   المطار
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*يا سلام عليك و على خاطرتك الرائعة ... دامت الإلفة بيننا جميعا ... لك الود و التحية ..
*

----------


## سامرين

*ادام الله الالفه والموده بيننا صفوة اون لاين وكل عام والجميع بخير ومع قدوم العام الجديد اقول لكم سامحونا ان تجاوزنا الحدود فى بعض الاحايين
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*اّمييييييين
انشاء الله عام خير وبركة

*

----------


## كسباوى

*اّمييييييين
انشاء الله عام خير وبركة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امين ياحبيبنا الرائع دوما ابو حسن 
                        	*

----------

